# USC vs UCLA vs AFI - MFA Directing / Production 2018



## kvfranklin (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi all! I'm excited to say that I was accepted into both MFA programs at both USC and UCLA (still waiting to hear back from AFI.) I've seen this comparison before, but I'd love to get some fresh thoughts on the programs!


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 28, 2018)

It's like comparing Granny Smith apples to Mackintosh. They're all apples but AFI is a completely different methodology. This is the most important difference between the two because it will dramatically affect what you learn and how.  AFI is a conservatory, whereas UCLA and USC are not. At AFI you will be thrust straight into production, with no fundamental coursework or prep. Generally they expect you to have previous production experience either professionally, of your own accord, or in undergrad. 

At UCLA, (and I think USC, but anyone feel free to correct me, it's been a while since I looked at their curriculum) you will take foundational classes across all aspects of production along side the other disciplines until later in the program when you begin to direct. It is a overall production program vs AFI is a discipline specific program.  USC and UCLA in terms of education are fairly interchangeable, but there are slightly different personalities at each school. 

UCLA is a public university, USC and AFI are private. AFI is not backed by a university so you loose on some resources and support in that regard (like campus health, housing, etc). They are all in vastly different locations. UCLA is in a small college focused area called Westwood. USC is more urban and close to downtown. AFI is attached to Griffith Park, essentially in the Hollywood Hills. 

UCLA is 4 years, USC is 3 (I'm pretty sure), AFI is 2 - while if you're an older student 2 years sounds like a benefit, also consider that means you'll be in workshops and doing your thesis at the same time, that's a massive load of work if you're not familiar with film production. 

Can't speak to cost as for the above reasons, I didn't apply to UCLA or USC, but don't forget to consider cost of living and production expenses for your projects when budgeting.

No choice is better than the other, it's all what suits your needs and your goals and where you feel like you fit in.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 28, 2018)

Also, that was sort of a fun question to answer. I'd been thinking about the apples to apples, but of different varieties analogy for a few days and was waiting for a chance to use it. 

No matter what, you can make a pie with what you learn, but you'll have to use slightly different ingredients based on the variety you pick.


----------



## BlvckGods (Mar 28, 2018)

IndecisiveElle said:


> It's like comparing Granny Smith apples to Mackintosh. They're all apples but AFI is a completely different methodology. This is the most important difference between the two because it will dramatically affect what you learn and how.  AFI is a conservatory, whereas UCLA and USC are not. At AFI you will be thrust straight into production, with no fundamental coursework or prep. Generally they expect you to have previous production experience either professionally, of your own accord, or in undergrad.
> 
> At UCLA, (and I think USC, but anyone feel free to correct me, it's been a while since I looked at their curriculum) you will take foundational classes across all aspects of production along side the other disciplines until later in the program when you begin to direct. It is a overall production program vs AFI is a discipline specific program.  USC and UCLA in terms of education are fairly interchangeable, but there are slightly different personalities at each school.
> 
> ...



How about UCLA vs USC vs AFI with relation to screenwriting??


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 28, 2018)

BlvckGods said:


> How about UCLA vs USC vs AFI with relation to screenwriting??


Same tenants apply basically. Everything I mentioned is really about their film program organization/philosophy/structure vs individual disciplines.  The main difference is that you have a shorter program as a screenwriter because you're not taking foundational production courses.  AFI is 2 years for everyone, but at USC and UCLA screenwriting programs aren't as long. I think it's 3 years at UCLA. But dig deeper into the specific course listing for screenwriting too. I can't recommend looking at the course schedules for each program enough. It's all posted online and shed a lot of light on what is expected of you and what you'll get out of a program in terms of targeted learning. Although I should add that USC and UCLA also admit far more students than AFI and that goes for all disciplines but screenwriting especially. UCLA is a huge program compared to AFI or Chapman (I mention because it's the other Conservatory styled school). UT Austin is also very exclusive, admitting only 8 students to production and 8 to screenwriting. Or maybe it's 7... either way...There's advantages and disadvantages to the range of program sizes. Do what makes you feel comfortable and like your needs will be met.


----------



## Sachin Dheeraj (Mar 30, 2018)

This is a really good analysis on both USC and UCLA: https://www.quora.com/Why-would-someone-choose-UCLAs-Film-School-over-USCs-Film-School. Might help


----------



## EclecticMel21 (Mar 30, 2018)

Sachin Dheeraj said:


> This is a really good analysis on both USC and UCLA: https://www.quora.com/Why-would-someone-choose-UCLAs-Film-School-over-USCs-Film-School. Might help


 

I’m in the same boat trying to decide btw USC and UCLA and I must have read and reread this post a dozen times


----------



## Zhao Yanbin (Apr 23, 2018)

kvfranklin said:


> Hi all! I'm excited to say that I was accepted into both MFA programs at both USC and UCLA (still waiting to hear back from AFI.) I've seen this comparison before, but I'd love to get some fresh thoughts on the programs!


Congrats! And which school do you decide to go to? (I was waitlisted at ucla and haven't heard back from the school yet...)


----------

